
Mars Type – Font for Mars Colony (360° Martian Orbit Flight) [video] - app4soft
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhxnVduGc28
======
app4soft
Description:

> _This meditative martian orbit flight is dedicated to the first multiglobal
> typeface Mars Type._

> _I believe that humanity will soon make a new "giant leap" on Mars! This
> great mission is worthy of its own font. Scientists prepare to explore new
> planets, Rentafont prepares to release the first multiplanetary typeface.
> The typeface called "Mars Type" for Mars should be as Gill Sans is for
> England or Helvetica is for the whole Earth._

> _Mars Type is sans serif with open counters and other features that enhance
> its recognizability and readability. Ideal for way finding and interfaces in
> the Martian colony. The main feature of the font is a special form of oval
> characters (perfect circle outside, "porthole" inside) and the axis of some
> characters (eg. slash) that corresponds with the angle of the Mars axial
> tilt – 25,19°. Vertically cut finials, as in Futura or Gill Sans, allow the
> new font to have a high capacity, as in humanistic sans serifs, but maintain
> visible geometric look. Mars Type was designed by Yevgen Sadko in 2018-2019
> and released on [https://rentafont.com](https://rentafont.com) under SIL
> Open Font License (OFL)._[0]

> _My dream is to visit Mars and see a good typeface, chosen according to
> rational criteria, for the specific conditions of the planet and the
> purposes of the settlers, not just to imitate Sci-Fi movies or famous
> brands._

> _If my idea inspires you, please help this font get to Mars! Rentafont is
> looking for like-minded people to implement some challenging tasks:_

> _• make a cool video presentation of the font; (DONE!)_

> _• convey information about the new font to ESA, NASA, Elon Musk;_

> _• add Asian and other non Latin and non Cyrillic characters;_

> _• add emojis and icons;_

> _• make a Variable Font with width and Weight axes._

[0] [https://rentafont.com/fonts/mars-
type/regular](https://rentafont.com/fonts/mars-type/regular)

